# Haken reißt von Vorfach ab



## bovist (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

ich hatte nun schon zwei Mal beim Feedern das Problem, dass der Haken beim Drill vom Vorfach abreißt.

Ich angle mit Method Feeder Körben und nutze Haken der Größe 10-12. Vorfachlänge ist 10cm (wichtig, da das Gewässer relativ flach ist), Schnurstärke 0,22mm. Ich habe die Haken fertig gekauft, musste also nur noch die Schleife des Vorfachs in den Einhänger am Futterkorb einhängen. Kann also kein Montagefehler meinerseits sein.

Bedeutet das, dass der Karpfen zu schwer war? Laut Tragkraft-Tabellen im Internet bräuchte ich eine 0,35mm für 10,5 kg schwere Fische. 0,22mg trägt nur maximal 4-5 kg. Ist das so korrekt?


Vielen Dank.

Grüße
bovist

[Edit Mod: Bild für Startseite angefügt]


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2022)

Gab deine Rollenbremse Schnur frei im Drill oder hast du die fest zu?


----------



## bovist (2. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gab deine Rollenbremse Schnur frei im Drill oder hast du die fest zu?


Ich habe die Bremse immer weit offen. Der Fisch hat dann auch Schnur genommen bevor ich die Angel angehoben habe. 

Während dem Drill ziehe ich die Bremse natürlich leicht an.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Mai 2022)

Morgen,
naja eigentlich lieget meisst einer der drei fehler vor:
.. fehler des anglers
.. defekt im Gerät
.. fisch einfach zu groß/Gerät zu fein

Fische verliert man halt, damit miss man leben.
Gruß


----------



## crashnorg (2. Mai 2022)

Reißt wirklich die Schnur oder löst sich der knoten? Ich hatte in letzter Zeit mehrfach Vorfächer von Markenherstellernnin der Hand, bei denen der Hakenknoten nicht vernünftig gebunden war. Da kann man mW nichts anderes machen, als vorher gründlich zu kontrollieren und das beste zu hoffen. Oder selber binden,  aber dafür hab ich dann auch nicht die Zeit.


----------



## bovist (2. Mai 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Reißt wirklich die Schnur oder löst sich der knoten? Ich hatte in letzter Zeit mehrfach Vorfächer von Markenherstellernnin der Hand, bei denen der Hakenknoten nicht vernünftig gebunden war. Da kann man mW nichts anderes machen, als vorher gründlich zu kontrollieren und das beste zu hoffen. Oder selber binden,  aber dafür hab ich dann auch nicht die Zeit.


Beim Einholen habe ich gesehen, dass der Haken nicht mehr am Vorfach war. Also vermute ich, dass der Hakenknoten bricht?

Liegt es deiner Meinung nach nicht an der Tragkraft?


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2022)

Wenn sich der Hakenknoten löst, sieht man das an einem gekräuselten Schnurende. Ansonsten vor dem Verwenden eines neuen Vorfachs einen Zugtest damit machen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

Hast du zufällig die Haken von Browning? Mit denen habe ich nämlich das gleiche Problem (hatte dazu letztes Jahr auch eine Diskussion hier im Forum gestartet).
Hier der Beitrag: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/verschleiss-bei-haken-method-feeder.353261/


----------



## crashnorg (2. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig die Haken von Browning? Mit denen habe ich nämlich das gleiche Problem (hatte dazu letztes Jahr auch eine Diskussion hier im Forum gestartet).


Nicht sicher, ob die Frage an mich ging. Ich habe das bei Vorfächern von Daiwa und Balzer bedobachtet, bei Browning habe ich das Problem noch nicht gesehen, die habe ich aber auch noch nicht ausgiebig gefischt.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Nicht sicher, ob die Frage an mich ging. Ich habe das bei Vorfächern von Daiwa und Balzer bedobachtet, bei Browning habe ich das Problem noch nicht gesehen, die habe ich aber auch noch nicht ausgiebig gefischt.


Die Frage war eigentlich an bovist gerichtet, der das Thema eröffnet hat. Aber interessant, dass du das auch bei Haken anderer Hersteller bemerkt hast.


----------



## bovist (2. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig die Haken von Browning? Mit denen habe ich nämlich das gleiche Problem (hatte dazu letztes Jahr auch eine Diskussion hier im Forum gestartet).
> Hier der Beitrag: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/verschleiss-bei-haken-method-feeder.353261/


Nein, es sind die Method-Feeder-Haken von Balzer


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Mai 2022)

Ich binde alle kurzschenkligen Öhrhaken an geflochtene Vorfächer selbst, da habe ich noch nie einen Haken im Drill verloren. 
Verlässt man sich auf fertig gebundene Haken- Vorfächer und es gibt da Materialfehler, die man nicht bemerkt, kann man noch so gut angeln aber die Schwachstelle bleibt. 
So Ich habe mal einen Haken von VMC eingesetzt, der im Drill mit einem Aal oder Wels im Hakenschenkel gebrochen ist und ich so den Fisch verlor. 

Die Aussage, daß du keine Zeit zum selberbinden von Haken hast, lasse ich nicht gelten! Du kannst Dir ja schnell am Wasser welche binden oder halt zuhause am Küchentisch...


----------



## nostradamus (2. Mai 2022)

Hi
Unabhängig der Firma, vorfachhaken gehen kaputt,  wenn man Fehler macht! Finde es interessant,  dass man gerne dem Hersteller die Schuld gibt für eigene Fehler. 

Ich  selber habe Jahre selber gebunden und seit 2 Jahren nehme ich die Haken von browning und bin mega begeistert von ihnen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Unabhängig der Firma, vorfachhaken gehen kaputt,  wenn man Fehler macht! Finde es interessant,  dass man gerne dem Hersteller die Schuld gibt für eigene Fehler.


Wieso eigene Fehler? Alles was ich mit dem Vorfach mache ist, es in den Wirbel einzuhängen. 
Ich interpretiere deine Aussage so, dass allein der Kauf eines Vorfachs der Fehler ist. Auch wenn ich ein fertig gebundenes Vorfach kaufe erwarte ich, dass das Produkt funktioniert. Man kann ja nicht einfach sagen: wenn du ein fertiges Vorfach kaufst, musst du damit leben, dass es kaputt geht.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Mai 2022)

Das meinenich natürlich  nicht. Geht eher in die Richtung Fehler im Drill oder wenn man das vorfach an der rute lässt beim Transport oder wenn der Haken nach einem hänger nicht kontrolliert wird .... .


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

OK, alles klar. Dachte es geht speziell darum, dass die Haken ohne erkennbaren Grund verschwinden.


----------



## seatrout61 (2. Mai 2022)

Bei den gekauften Vorfächern kann man ja mal die Tragkraft mit einem teilgefüllten Wassereimer (1 ltr. Wasser wiegt ~ 1 kg) testen...dann weiß man die genaue Tragkraft, wenn die für die Zielfische zu gering ist, dann das Vf ne Nr. stärker wählen...und man weiß auch, wo das Vf reisst und die Schwachstelle ist,...dann braucht man nicht zu spekulieren.

Verstehe aber auch nicht, warum man seine Vf nicht selber auf den Zielfisch angepasst bindet...etwas Vorfachmaterial und Öhrhaken...mit dem NoKnot easy zu binden...das geht zur Not auch direkt am Wasser.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Mai 2022)

Hi
In meinem Fall ist es so, dass ich h keine Lust mehr habe 20 Haken zu binden bzw ich sehe es nicht mehr....


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Moin, geht's hier um Öhr- oder Plättchenhaken?
Bei Plättchenhaken kann es passieren, dass sich der Knoten auf dem Schenkel so verdreht, dass das Plättchen in das Vorfach drückt und das Vorfach dann an der Stelle beschädigt wird, denke hier geht es aber um Öhrhaken, ryt?
Und um nochmals auf den Öffnungspost einzugehen, Du brauchst keine Schnüre mit Tragkräften die größer sind als deine Fische schwer, du möchtest die ja nicht senkrecht aus dem Wasser heben.
Man kann auch mit feinem Gerät schwere Fische fangen, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen es zulassen/ Platz zum Drillen vorhanden ist.
Eine 22er Schnur ist für einen großen Karpfen trotzdem sehr dünn.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Mai 2022)

Es ist schon sehr seltsam, dass das Vorfach nicht am Schlaufenknoten (der schwächsten Stelle in der Regel) reißt, sondern am Haken.
Hänge alle Vorfachhaken ineinander, Haken in Schlaufe einhaken und mach, wie vorher schon beschrieben, einen Test mit einem Wassereimer.
Nimm aber nicht die volle angegebene Tragkraft, sondern ca. 2/3.
Zieh dabei Handschuhe an, oder teste zur Probe erstmal ein einzelnes Vorfach.


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> naja eigentlich lieget meisst einer der drei fehler vor:
> .. fehler des anglers
> .. defekt im Gerät
> .. fisch einfach zu groß/Gerät zu fein


Gerade beim Angeln auf Grund fehlt hier noch etwas entscheidendes, nämlich Steine und Muschelbänke. Vor allem weil du Karpfen schreibst ist es durchaus möglich, denn Karpfen lieben Muschelbänke.
Es passiert nicht selten, dass das Vorfach an Steinen oder an Muschelbänken reibt und bei Fisch dann genau dort nachgibt.
Deshalb bei jedem neubeködern das Vorfach auf Beschädigungen kontrollieren und gleich austauschen, sobald es aufgerieben oder beschädigt ist.

Minderwertig gebundene Vorfächer sind auch viele auf dem Markt und ich empfehle immer, sich Vorfächer selbst zu binden, egal ob für Rotaugen oder zum NK-Angeln in Norwegen. Nur wenn man selbst bindet weiß man, was man hat.
Vorfachschnur und lose Haken sind auf Dauer auch viel güntsiger als fertige, zumal man sich die Länge anpassen kann, was bei gekauften nur bedingt funktioniert, vor allem, wenn man es länger braucht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte ein einziges mal dasselbe Problem wie bovist:

Ich fische mal mit Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach und Köfi auf Raubfisch. Bei einem Biß und dem anschließenden Drill hatte ich den Eindruck, der Fisch ist sicher gehakt und so gut wie im  Kescher.
Plötzlich schnellte die Rute nach oben und der Fisch war weg. Als ich die Posenmontage einholte, sah ich das der angebundene Plättchenhaken (fertiggebunden gekauft) weg war.

Ich sehe das genauso wie jkc, die Ränder von Plättchenhaken können sehr scharfkantig sein und wenn der Knoten irgendwie verdreht ist und Zug auf ihn kommt, schneidet das sogar Stahlfäden!

#Mefospezialist: Da bin ich ganz bei Dir!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden: Man angelt nicht mit so dünnem Vorfach wenn man genau weiß, dass Karpfen einsteigen...Das ist verantwortungslos, sorry! 0,22er Vorfach für Karpfen ist ein No-Go, vor allem als Anfänger! Bitte versuche dich erstmal an einfacheren Fischen oder angle mit entsprechenden Montagen bevor du andauernd Karpfen mit Haken im Maul abreißt.

No offense, aber denk bitte mal darüber nach


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Joar, ich bin ja grundsätzlich auch Vertreter der schwer-ist-fair-Gerätewahl und halte jeden abgerissenen Fisch für einen zu viel, aber so wie Du es schreibst dürfte praktisch in kaum einem zentraleuropäischen Gewässer mit dünnerem Vorfach geangelt werden, da ja mehr oder weniger überall die Gefahr besteht einen Karpfen zu haken...
Edit: gut, du schreibst "genau weiß",das ist vielleicht doch was anderes, aber bis dahin brauchts ja auch ein Mindestmaß an Erfahrung.

Grüße


----------



## Floma (2. Mai 2022)

Ich meine, 22er geht. Es muss dann aber der Rest passen. Die Schnur muss etwas Dehnung hergeben, die Rute muss gerade für den Drill im Nahbereich Energie absorbieren und man darf nichts erzwingen, niemals.
Wenn der Karpfen Leine nimmt, dann nimmt er Leine. Bremsenspielereien führt beim MF regelmäßig zum Abriss. Die dafür nötigen Reserven hat das Gesamtsystem oft nicht. Wenn es der Spot nicht hergibt (Hindernisse), muss man dickere Vorfächer nehmen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Darum sag ich ja, als Anfänger geht man doch lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ich würde NIE auf die Idee kommen, mit nem 22er Vorfach auf Karpfen zu angeln. Sorry, ich kenne auch kein Profi der sowas macht...Mir erschließt sich auch absolut nicht der Sinn.

Wie gesagt, war kein Angriff, nur ein Denkanstoß an den Neuling. Nimm einfach mindestens nen 30er Vorfach und dann ist gut .


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Vom gezielten Karpfenanglen habe ich nix gelesen, Freunde methodfeedern z.B. auch gezielt auf Brassen, Döbel, Barben, Schleien, Giebel, Karauschen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich weiß das große Fische beißen können, und davon geh ich aus wenn ich Methodfeeder, dann wähle ich das Vorfach lieber stärker als auf Kante. Das sollte man gelernt haben.

Ich angle auch nicht mit Fluorocarbon auf Barsch wenn ich genau weiß, dass Hechte im Gewässer sind. 

Aber alles gut, jeder macht Fehler. Nur sollte man daraus lernen, das ist das Wichtigste


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

Der Karpfen kann dir aber auch beim normalen feinen Feedern mit Mais einsteigen.
Das ist immer so ein schmaler Grat, bei fast jeder Angelei.
Genauso kann mir ein 2m Wels auf Pellets am 0,25 Vorfach, welches auf Barbe ausgelegt ist, einsteigen. Am Rhein oder an der Lipper sogar ziemlich wahrscheinlich.




Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich angle auch nicht mit Fluorocarbon auf Barsch wenn ich genau weiß, dass Hechte im Gewässer sind. )


Der Vergleich hinkt. Hier geht es ja nicht um Zähne, sondern Tragkraft. (Eigentlich aber um Kackhaken)
Oder angelst du mit nem 0,80er FC auf Barsch ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Ich finde nicht das der Vergleich hinkt 

Aber ist jetzt auch egal. Es ist ja löblich, dass der TE sich Gedanken gemacht hat und diesen Thread erstellt hat.


----------



## Bogaversenker (2. Mai 2022)

Im Sinne des Fischwohles handeln und in karpfenlastigen Gewässern ein Geflecht mit Karpfenhaken in der Größe 8 beim Methodfeedern fischen…die großen Weißfische beißen trotzdem…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Geflecht muss nicht sein da du mehr Schlitzer riskierst, aber angemessene Vorfachstärke und Haken bin ich absolut auf deiner Seite.

Ich trete ganz gerne Diskussionen los merke ich wieder, sorry dafür. Lasst uns lieber darauf konzentrieren dem TE zu helfen. Wie gesagt, ich mache auch noch Fehler und ich angle nun schon seit knapp 20 Jahren


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geflecht muss nicht sein da du mehr Schlitzer riskierst, *aber angemessene Vorfachstärke und Haken* *bin ich absolut auf deiner Seite*


Im Grunde hast du ja vollkommen recht.
Das sollte der TE sich auch zu Herzen nehmen und weiß nun, was da auf ihn wartet im Wasser.


----------



## Minimax (2. Mai 2022)

Lieber bovist
Es ist halt super schwierig, aus der Distanz das zu beurteilen. Gute 22er ist schon kein Spinnweben.

Wir wissen z.B. nicht ob die Karpfen, so groß und kampfstark waren, das die Hakenbindung einfach überfordert waren, oder ob es sich um kleine Satzer gehandelt hat.

 Oder es handelt sich um ein schlechtes Produkt, im oben verlinkten Thread wurde von mehreren Boardies Fa. Balzer kritisiert.

Oder -auch das kommt vor- die gesprengten Vorfächer stammen aus einer schlechten Charge bzw. einem 'Montagspäckchen', dafür spricht ja der Bruch an der Hakenbindung.

Wo lagen die Köder im Wasser, zwischen Steinen und Muscheln oder auf sauberem Weichen Grund?

Und schliesslich kann in der Aufregung des Drills und der kritischen Landephase eben auch viel von Anglerseite aus schiefgehen, man kann nicht immer an alles Denken wenn der Fisch vorm Kescher tobt. Da spielen dann

Was meinst Du, bovist : Waren die verlorenen Fische deutlich größer als Deine übliche Beute?
Und abgesehen von den beiden abrissen: Haben bei anderen Fängen die Vorfächer gut funktioniert? Was verbindet die beiden Vorfälle, und was unterscheidet sie von geglückten Drills?


Ich glaube, bei den wenigen Informationen die wir haben, sind so pauschale und fast schon im Imperativ vorgetragene Empfehlungen bzw. Lösungen wie 'Du musst selberbinden' 'Das war sicher dein Drillfehler' oder 'Du darfst nicht so Dünne Schnur verwenden' vielleicht verfrüht.

Aber ich kann natürlich auch nicht widerstehen: Der 2malige Bruch an der Hakenbindung (und nicht an der Schlaufe) scheint mir darauf hinzudeuten, daß mit dem Produkt bzw. dem Vorfachpäckchen was nicht stimmt. Vielleicht würde ein Wechsel auf ein anderes Produkt das Problem schon lösen, oder das Vertrauen in die Methode wieder herstellen?

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Mai 2022)

Die nächste Frage wäre noch, war es der erste Fisch an diesem Haken oder wurde er evtl. schon mal aus einem Maul herausoperiert? Da passieren auch die größten Fehler.


----------



## Minimax (2. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage wäre noch, war es der erste Fisch an diesem Haken oder wurde er evtl. schon mal aus einem Maul herausoperiert? Da passieren auch die größten Fehler.


Unbedingt, Arterienklemme und No-Knot am kurzschenkligen Haken sind keine Freunde!


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2022)

Im Zweifelsfall darum immer einen Zwischen-Zugtest vornehmen und nach Möglichkeit Kunststoff-Hakenlöser verwenden (vor allem bei feinem Zeug).

Und beim Lösen nicht grobmotorisch rumhufen (ggf. Widerhaken anklemmen, damit es schneller/einfacher geht) - also Technik statt Kraft, sozusagen.


----------



## Mikesch (2. Mai 2022)

Was noch nicht berücksichtigt wurde:
Die angegebene lineare Schnurtragkraft bezieht sich immer auf eine Testlänge von einem Meter ohne Knoten.
Je kürzer das Vorfach, desto geringer die absolute Tragkraft.
Die Knoten ergeben dann auch noch eine zusätzliche Tragkraftverminderung (evtl. 10 - 20 %).
Scharfkantiges Plättchen/Öhr am Haken wurde schon angesprochen, glaube ich.
Eine nachträgliche, während dem Drill, vorgenommene Verstärkung der Bremseinstellung ist m. M. immer suboptimal. Die Bremseinstellung sollte immer auf das schwächste Glied der Montage (Vorfach) abgestimmt sein.


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. Mai 2022)

Habe am WE erst wieder auf Satzer gemethodfeedert (gibts das Wort?).
Jedenfalls kann ich sagen ich habe fünf Karpfen gefangen in der Größe Gute drei Kilo und das vorFach war weit davon entfernt abzureißen. 0,22er Vorfach reicht vollkommen, Viel stärker gibt die auch gar nicht zu kaufen. Da muss man selber binden.. Beim Methofeedern darf man halt nicht rumreißen, da muss man behutsam auch die Aktion der Rute nutzen.


----------



## Minimax (2. Mai 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> 0,22er Vorfach reicht vollkommen, Viel stärker gibt die auch gar nicht zu kaufen. Da muss man selber binden.. Beim Methofeedern darf man halt nicht rumreißen, da muss man behutsam auch die Aktion der Rute nutzen.


Denke ich auch


----------



## crashnorg (2. Mai 2022)

Nachdem das hier so eine Diskussion ausgelöst hat, habe ich mal ein paar vorgebundene Halen aus der Packung genommen und die Qualität geprüft. Seht selbst. Die Beispiele kommen alle aus der abgebildeten Packung. Und gerade wenn das Augenlicht nicht mehr so 1A ist, kann das schonmal übersehen werden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Zu Balzer fällt mir einfach nichts mehr ein...
Ich binde mit 3 Promille bessere Haken, WTF...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Mai 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Nachdem das hier so eine Diskussion ausgelöst hat, habe ich mal ein paar vorgebundene Halen aus der Packung genommen und die Qualität geprüft. Seht selbst. Die Beispiele kommen alle aus der abgebildeten Packung. Und gerade wenn das Augenlicht nicht mehr so 1A ist, kann das schonmal übersehen werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 405531
> Anhang anzeigen 405532
> Anhang anzeigen 405530


Hoi,

schreib doch mal Balzer an und leg die Bilder bei.
Vielleicht bekommst da Ersatz.!

Grussen Michael


----------



## seatrout61 (2. Mai 2022)

Mal von dieser miesen Qualität abgesehen, da hätte ich selbst bei Satzkarpfen null Vertrauen...

Feedern/Method-Feedern mit diesen filigranen Vorfächern macht nur Sinn mit den entsprechenden parabolischen weichen Ruten...letztlich ist der Angler dafür verantwortlich, sein verwendetes Gerät -komplett- Zielfisch- und waidgerecht und auf die Gewässerbedingungen (Hindernisse, Muscheln etc.) abzustimmen.

Meine MF-Vorfächer binde ich selber...ca. 10cm lang...entweder 15lbs. Geflecht oder 0,29mm FC...und starkdrähtige Öhr-Haken 10-6...mit dem NoKnot /dem Achterknoten oder als Multirig mit 2 Schlaufen...und entweder Haar, Spieß/Schraube oder Pelletband zur Köderbefestigung...die kann man sich auf Vorrat in der angelfreien Zeit binden oder just-in-time direkt am Wasser.


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

Ich hab da übrigens am Wochenende auch so meine Erfahrungen mit Balzer Haken / PopUps gemacht. Gab leider nix anderes mit Spieß 
Quick Stop Rig genannt. Gibt ne extra Nadel dazu. 
Die Spieße sind aufgeplatzt, die PopUps sind in der Mitte bei äußerst vorsichtiger Behandlung zerbrochen. 
Ich bezweifle, dass die Balzer Teamangler mit dem Schrott selber angeln. 
Der Angestellte im Laden ging mir übrigens auch auf den Sack. 
Stand vor dem MF Zubehör und suche PopUps. 
Der Kerl fragt, was ich den suche. 
Ich so: kleine PopUp Boilies für MF
Ja welche Geschmacksrichtung denn? 
Ich so: ja mal schauen, grundsätzlich sind mir PopUps erstmal wichtiger als Farbe und Geschmack 
Er so: ja hier, in allen Farben, Geschmacksrichtungen und Größen 
Ich so: ja aber keine PopUps
Er so: ja doch stehst ja davor
Ich so: sind aber keine PopUps. Sind alle sinkend.
Steht ja drauf. PopUps treiben auf 
Er so: mmh da muss ich mal fragen
Kommt wieder und so: haben wir nicht mehr 
Ich so OK. 
Hab dann die PopUps von Balzer noch gefunden. 
Den 15er für Haken, Boilies und die Nadel hätte ich auch direkt in die Kaffeekasse schmeißen können 
Oder für Sprit, um in den nächsten Angelladen 30km weiter fahren zu können


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Zu Balzer:

Kumpel hatte die Balzer MK Edition für Hecht. Nach knapp einem Jahr einfach die Rute mittig an nem Ring gerissen. Am Angler lag es definitiv nicht.

Ich hatte nen Schirm von Balzer, nicht oft benutzt. Vor knapp nen Monat brauchte ich den am Wasser. Eine etwas stärkere Windböe, zack, oben das Gelenk zum Verstellen gebrochen, weil billigstes Plastik. An einer Stelle, die alle Belastungen abfedern muss...

Wie gesagt, mit dem Laden bin ich durch. Früher war Balzer top, heut einfach nur noch Schund.


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Früher war Balzer top


Das ist aber auch schon gute 40 Jahre her…


----------



## Minimax (2. Mai 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Nachdem das hier so eine Diskussion ausgelöst hat, habe ich mal ein paar vorgebundene Halen aus der Packung genommen und die Qualität geprüft. Seht selbst. Die Beispiele kommen alle aus der abgebildeten Packung. Und gerade wenn das Augenlicht nicht mehr so 1A ist, kann das schonmal übersehen werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 405531
> Anhang anzeigen 405532
> Anhang anzeigen 405530


Das finde ich erschreckend, was Du zeigst,  auch was die anderen Jungs berichten. Das geht garnicht!

Ich bin nicht nicht lange genug dabei, und kenne mich mit Fa. Balzer nicht aus, aber hier wie überall wo ich Lese, geht der Tenor regelmäßig in Richtung "Einst eine Qualitätsmarke/Händler, heute Schrott"

Ich hatte mal eine Diabolo Neo Rute, die wirklich cool war, und Bruder Kochtopf konnte über das Ansitzwunder nur Gutes berichten. Rollen lassen wir mal beiseite, da bekleckert sich keine Traditionsfirma mit dem OEM-Schrott gerade mit Ruhm ( wobei, DAM scheint sich in dieser Hinsicht gerade zu berappeln.)

Jedenfalls: Die Gute Firma erkennt man an den guten Kleinteilen, und an der Sorgfalt der Kontrolle und der Auswahl. 
Denn ist man mal ehrlich, ist das der kritische Punkt: Von einer Firma, die solche bizarren Missgebilde, wie crashnorg sie zeigt, würde ich Ich keine Rute, Rolle, BA, Banklife oder sonstwas kaufen.

Schade, ich glaube Balzer hats einfach nicht drauf, bzw. Reagiert falsch auf den unheimlich gewachsenen Marktdruck. Für sie sprechen ihr traditonsreicher Name, ihr aus alter Zeit exzellentes Händlernetzwerk, und natürlich St.Koch als Zugpferd. Aber auf diese Hypothek schlechtfunktionierende Billigprodukte anzubieten, geht auch nur eine Zeitlang, und so wird ein einst glorreicher Name inzwischen Negativ verbunden.

Oder wurde mal in letzter Zeit in nem Tackleberatungsthread was von Balzer empfohlen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Meine Balzer Diabolo Stellfischruten sind bisher eigentlich super. Kann mich da echt nicht beklagen für den Preis damals. Wurden allerdings bisher auch noch nicht oft befischt, das wird dann der Langzeittest zeigen.

Aber sehr vieles von Balzer ist einfach nur Schrott


----------



## seatrout61 (2. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hab da übrigens am Wochenende auch so meine Erfahrungen mit Balzer Haken / PopUps gemacht. Gab leider nix anderes mit Spieß
> Quick Stop Rig genannt. Gibt ne extra Nadel dazu.
> Die Spieße sind aufgeplatzt, die PopUps sind in der Mitte bei äußerst vorsichtiger Behandlung zerbrochen.
> Ich bezweifle, dass die Balzer Teamangler mit dem Schrott selber angeln.
> ....



Spieße/Speere können direkt in die kleinen Popups gedrückt werden (halten  lt. Berichten so lala im Köder)...bei den Quickstops sollte bei kleinen Popups vorgebohrt werden (oder gleich vorgebohrte kaufen), sonst brechen die.

Ich benutze kleine Bait-Schrauben, gibt es aus schwarzem Metall (für kleine) oder bunten Plastik (für größere Popups)..


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Spieße/Speere können direkt in die kleinen Popups gedrückt werden (halten  lt. Berichten so lala im Köder)...bei den Quickstops sollte bei kleinen Popups vorgebohrt werden (oder gleich vorgebohrte kaufen), sonst brechen die.
> 
> Ich benutze kleine Bait-Schrauben, gibt es aus schwarzem Metall (für kleine) oder bunten Plastik (für größere Popups)..


Ja ich weiß. Dennoch danke für den Tip. 
Nur bei diesen Poppies hast du ganz leicht die Nadel angesetzt und die Teile sind zerbrochen. 
Haben ne Konsistenz wie feuchte Kreide.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

So eine Konsistenz ist mir bei meinen Poppis noch nicht untergekommen. Naja, Balzer halt.

Btw, wir reden von Pop Ups wie man sie fürs Karpfenangeln nutzt?


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2022)

da ist mal eine fehlerhafte fertiggebundene Haken Charge in den Handel gekommen und schon ist alles von der Firma scheiße, ich finde kann passieren ist nicht toll und wird wahrscheinlich auch noch öfter passieren und nicht nur bei Balzer. Wenn ich das sehe das ein Päckchen nicht OK ist kommt es in die Tonne und fertig.
mein PB Karpfen von vor 2 Jahren habe ich übrigens gezielt (auf Karpfen nicht PB) mit fertiggebundenen Haken mit Speer der Firma Balzer gefangen, letztes Jahr einen ü90er Flusskarpfen aus versehen mit 0,18er fertiggebundenen Balzer Vorfächer und 0,23 Hauptschnur (und nein da war kein Platz zum Laufenlassen),
bei den Zweien war es Zufall das es Balzer war, ebenso hätte es bei mir auch fertiggebundene von Behr, Cormoran oder Hungsosching seien können, wenn ich der Meinung bin das der Haken scharf ist und nach einem Zug Test das Vorfach hält kommt er dran.
und dort wo ich meinen PB gefangen habe fische ich auf Rotaugen und Co mit der Match mit 0,14-0,16er Hauptschnur und Teilweise 0,08 Vorfach, und nicht mit einer 3lb Rute 0,35 Hauptschnur und 0,30er Vorfach nur weil Karpfen da sind.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Dann mit sau viel Glück oder extrem viel Können. Ein 0,18er Vorfach scheppert dir ein Ü90 Karpfen, OHNE das du ihm Schnur geben kannst, durch wie nix...


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2022)

Ich sach mal Können 
Und viel Glück, der hätte nur 3m rüber in die Büsche und hätte gewonnen


----------



## Verstrahlt (3. Mai 2022)

Bei den ganzen Firmen die fertig gebundene Haken anbieten hab ich schon einiges durch und hab bei fast allen schon Fehler gefunden. askari's Eigenmarke für 0.99cent pro Päckchen ist auch OK wenn man vorher das Vorfach kontrolliert da ist bei 2 Packungen vllt ein schlecht gebundener dabei.. hatte ich aber auch bei gamakatsu und Browning. Schlechte Chargen gibt's sicher überall mal. Vorfächer vorher kontrollieren und gut ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Oder selber binden, damit hab ich immer mit Abstand das beste Gefühl. Vor allem kann man so geil flexibel binden und experimentieren, macht richtig Bock


----------



## nostradamus (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent
Bindestrich du einen 20er Haken selber?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

NA Logo! 

Ne bis 14er binde ich selber, danach ist es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, zumindest für mich. Dafür sind meine Hände nicht ruhig genug. Aber alle anderen Haken bis maximal größe 14 binde ich in der Regel selber. Sprich Zander, Karpfen, Brasse, Hecht etc etc. Aal muss ich mir noch welche holen, da bin ich aktuell noch mit Fertighaken unterwegs.


----------



## Heidechopper (3. Mai 2022)

Fertige Haken werden nun mal maschinell gebunden. Die Vorfachstärke kannst du dir zudem auch nicht aussuchen. Und ein Vorfachhakenvertreiber kocht nun mal auch nur mit Wasser, was heißen soll, das Kosten eingespart werden müssen, um Gewinn zu machen. Einn Riesennachteil maschinell gebundener Vorfachhaken ist, das dieses Binden in der Regel trocken erfolgt! Was lernen wir schon als Änfanger? Richtig, den Knoten vor dem Zuziehen anfeuchten, damit er besser gleitet. Ansonsten kann die Reibungshitze punktuell so stark werden, das die Schnur geschädigt wird. Ich selbst habe wegen so etwas schon mal ein Angeln total vergeigt und binde seitdem meine Haken alle selbst.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Mai 2022)

Hi Vincent
Habe ich mir fast gedacht. Die größeren binde 8ch natürlich auch noch fertig...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Mai 2022)

Ich binde mir grundsätzlich Öhrhaken bis gr. 12 selbst, meistens mit Geflecht.
Ab 14er greife ich gern auf fertig gebundene Vorfächer zurück, zum stippen auf Klein-bzw. Köderfische. Nehme da gerne Produkte von DAM oder Gamakatsu. Trotzdem kontrolliere ich die fertigen Vorfächer und Haken immer vorher, kann ja sein, daß im Vorfach ein Knoten ist... oder es eine andere Schwachstelle gibt...


----------



## Bilch (4. Mai 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Habe am WE erst wieder auf Satzer gemethodfeedert (gibts das Wort?).


Ist methodfeedern ein trennbares Verb? MMn ja - dann wird die Partizip 2 Form nach dem Prinzip Vorsilbe + ge + Verbstamm gebildet.

Ich glaube die korrekte Form ist also methodgefeedert. So wie fliegengefischt oder spinngeangelt (aber auch gefliegenfischt und gespinnangelt wird verwendet).

Kann mich aber auch irren ...


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir wissen z.B. nicht ob die Karpfen, so groß und kampfstark waren, das die Hakenbindung einfach überfordert waren, oder ob es sich um kleine Satzer gehandelt hat.
> 
> Oder es handelt sich um ein schlechtes Produkt, im oben verlinkten Thread wurde von mehreren Boardies Fa. Balzer kritisiert.
> 
> ...



dann wären da noch Krabbe und Krebs die auch am Köder knabbern mit ihren Scheren und so die Bindung beschädigen können



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage wäre noch, war es der erste Fisch an diesem Haken oder wurde er evtl. schon mal aus einem Maul herausoperiert? Da passieren auch die größten Fehler.



auch das ist eine Fehlerquelle die nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Ob nun selbstgebunden oder fertig gekauft die zuvor genannten Fehlerquellen treffen bis auf ein/zwei (schlechte Qulität und Verarbeitung) auf beide Vorfacharten zu.

Gerade wenn man noch nicht sehr geübt ist mit dem Umgang von Hakenlöser und Co. sollte man das Vorfach öfters genau unter die Lupe nehmen.



bovist schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass der Karpfen zu schwer war? Laut Tragkraft-Tabellen im Internet bräuchte ich eine 0,35mm für 10,5 kg schwere Fische. 0,22mg trägt nur maximal 4-5 kg. Ist das so korrekt?



Wenn ich mit meiner Heavy Feeder versuchen wollte 4Kg hochzuheben dann bricht mir die Rute, das ist fakt.

Wichtig ist auch das du im Drill die Rute immer schön nach oben hälst nur dann kann sie ihre Pufferwirkung entfalten,
sollte das wegen Bäume/Äste nicht möglich sein dann halt zur Seite nur nie dierekt mit der Rutenspitze in Richtung Fisch dann 
muß die Schnur alles halten.

Ein heiles 22er Vorfach mit einer Rute zu zerreißen wird schon ein schwieriges unterfangen, vorallem wenn man mit Mono fischt,
da hast du jede Menge Dehnung und Puffer dann noch die richtig eingestellte Bremse, dann ist es fast unmöglich die Schnur zu zerreißen.
Selbst bei Geflochtener wird es schwierig.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Ist mir gestern Abend passiert: Beim beködern eines an 0,35er Mono fertig gebundenen Plättchenhaken löste sich dieser beim auseinandertüdeln von der Schnur. Haken war aus dem  Briefchen neu entnommen... 

War aber no name und wer weiß wo gefertigt.... Gut, das das noch an Land passiert ist und nicht im Drill mit einem Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2022)

bovist schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bremse immer weit offen. Der Fisch hat dann auch Schnur genommen bevor ich die Angel angehoben habe.
> 
> Während dem Drill ziehe ich die Bremse natürlich leicht an.


Das ist schon mal einer der größten Fehler, wenn du auch Großfische einplanen willst oder musst.
Wie schon angesprochen, Fertigvorfächer sind (sehr) oft Mist, man bindet selber, mit richtig guter Mono, und testet die auch selber in Kleinserie aus bis zum Abriss.
.... wenn du auch Großfische einplanen willst oder musst.
Dann stellt man die Rollenbremse sorgsam ein, mit Feederwaage, auf den Wert etwas kleiner, der zu den Testwerten des Vorfaches passt.
 .... wenn du auch Großfische einplanen willst oder musst.
Mit kaum Bremse und unklarer Bremsleistung sitzt man fast immer auf der Verliererbank.

Das geht am Besten unter Nutzung einer BR Rolle, weil man durch den Kupplungshebel zwischen 2 Bremsstufen hin und her schalten kann, also Ansitz und Drill wählen. Aber durch kennenlernen und immer wieder mal nachmessen lernt man seine Rollenbremse auch kennen und passend ausnutzend einstellen.
Oder nimmt die "idiotensichere" Heckbremse 3/4 Umdrehung mit angesetzter Einstellskala. 

Mit einem ordentlichen 0,22mm Vorfach und dessen richtiger voller Ausnutzung kann man einem Karpfen schon gut Paroli geben, nur nicht gleich übermütig rausstippen. 
Ein nicht Hindernis-verseuchtes Gewässer bietet somit eine richtige Spielbasis.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2022)

Das Problem hatte ich früher bei fertigen Methodfeeder-Vorfächern auch sehr oft. Bin dann später zum Selbst binden übergegangen (Öhrhaken Größte 12-10) und habe seitdem kein Problem mehr...


----------



## Tüftler (10. Mai 2022)

Ob gekauft oder selbst gebunden, eigentlich sollte beides halten! Ich kontrolliere immer  bevor ich anködere. Nach fischkontakt, oder lösen mit Zange,  erst recht! Und,,, der einzig dumme, ist wohl der fisch. Der dann mit abgerissenem Vorfach herum schwimmen muss. ( Ja,,,  passiert mir auch ) 
Wenn das Vorfach wie eingangs erwähnt 10 bis 12 cm hat bei 4 bis 5 kg tragkraft. ( bei knoten, in etwa die hälfte !) 
Wie schwer war das Blei? 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass beim drill das blei dem ( karpfen ) gegen den kopf schlägt. In dieser schrecksekunde kommt eine gewaltige kraft auf 12cm vorfach. 
Dehnung, gleich 0 !
Geflochtenes Vorfach! ?? Ist dann wohl stärker wie die Hauptschnur??
Ist das die Lösung?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2022)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Ob gekauft oder selbst gebunden, eigentlich sollte beides halten!


"Eigentlich" kannste aber leider nicht kaufen, sondern nur in Eigentat selber machen ...

Mal dem Händler den Vorschlag machen, wg. "Eigentlich" und seiner Zusicherung,
die Haken alle einzeln im Laden zu testen ...


----------



## Tüftler (11. Mai 2022)

Sorry, stehe wohl gerade auf der Leitung.
Was wolltest du : "" eigentlich "" ! Ausdrücken ?


----------



## thanatos (11. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Vincent
> Bindestrich du einen 20er Haken selber?


sollte man als jüngerer Mensch schon hinkriegen das letzte mal 20er Haken an 0,09 Vorfach 
habe ich das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren gebunden da war ich mal gerade 72 Jährchen alt ,
na ja heute sehe ich das nicht mehr und auch das dünne Fädchen fühle ich auch nicht mehr .
Nu hackt man nicht auf alle Vertreiber rum , die binden die Haken auch nicht selbst - der billigste 
Anbieter bekommt den Zuschlag und dann wird das Zeug im Akkord zusammen gestrickt .
Nur ein gewissenhaft , von eigner Hand  gebundener Haken ist verläßlich und du weißt auch was du für eine 
Vorfachschnur drann hast - also gebt euch Mühe


----------



## Floma (11. Mai 2022)

Aus England gibt es Hersteller, deren Vorfächer mein volles Vertrauen genießen. Wenn ich ein entsprechendes Logo sehe, verschwende ich keinen Gedanken mehr an eventuelle Qualitätsprobleme. Die höchste Stufe der Entspannung stellt sich bei mir ein, wenn Drennan auf den Verpackungen meiner Kleinteile steht. Ein bereits benutzes Vorfach bekommt natürlich immer einen prüfenden Blick.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> sollte man als jüngerer Mensch schon hinkriegen das letzte mal 20er Haken an 0,09 Vorfach
> habe ich das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren gebunden da war ich mal gerade 72 Jährchen alt ,
> na ja heute sehe ich das nicht mehr und auch das dünne Fädchen fühle ich auch nicht mehr .
> Nu hackt man nicht auf alle Vertreiber rum , die binden die Haken auch nicht selbst - der billigste
> ...


Hat mitm Alter nix zu tun, sondern eher mit den Feinmotorischen Fähigkeiten. Und die sind nunmal nicht bei jedem gleich gut ausgebildet


Davon ab habe ichs noch nicht versucht, da ich für meine Angelei keine kleineren Haken als 14 brauche, aber wenn ich schon son 20er Haken in die Hand nehme weiß ich, ich würde mir wahrscheinlich die Finger brechen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2022)

Ich persönlich binde / baue immer alles selbst.

Einzige Ausnahme:

Winzhaken zum Köfi-Fangen, da nehme ich auch fertig gebundene mit Plättchen. So kleine Dinger brauche ich aber nur für diesen einzigen Zweck, da hält ein Päckchen gefühlt ewig (sofern nichts beim Abhaken etc. beschädigt wird, natürlich). Kontrolliere ich aber auch vor und während des Einsatzes.

Ansonsten gehe ich mangels Anwendungsbedarf allgemein nie unter Gr. 10 - und die bekomme ich "sehbedingt" gerade noch selbst ran (ich verwende zum Selbstbinden nur Öhrhaken, keine Plättchen).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Dito, auch nur Öhrhaken.


----------



## thanatos (13. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dito, auch nur Öhrhaken.


so nun nicht zu ernst nehmen - ich kann mir wirklich kein Öhr an einem 20er Häkchen vorstellen 
und 2. - für das was man nicht selbst kann hat man Freunde die das für einen gern tun -
nur um sich dir überlegen zu fühlen und weil sie eben Freunde sind .


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. Mai 2022)

Früher ham se gesagt, Öhrhaken sind nur was für Leute, die nicht Hakenbinden können


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

thanatos 
Fliegenhaken gibt es in der Größe und auch noch kleiner mit Öhr. Haken zum Stippen oder Spinnen wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Mai 2022)

Ich frage mich immer auf was und womit man mit 20er Haken angeln muss. Selbst minifische schaffen doch einen klein ausfallenden 14er Haken. Die kleinsten Köder sind für mich eine Made voll aufgezogen oder mini Bread punches. 
Was macht ihr mit den kleinen Dingern?


----------



## hanzz (13. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr mit den kleinen Dingern?


Als Kind hab ich mir die immer in den Finger gerammt und mein Vater hat geflucht beim rausfummeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer auf was und womit man mit 20er Haken angeln muss. Selbst minifische schaffen doch einen klein ausfallenden 14er Haken. Die kleinsten Köder sind für mich eine Made voll aufgezogen oder mini Bread punches.
> Was macht ihr mit den kleinen Dingern?


Seh ich genauso


----------



## crashnorg (13. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> schreib doch mal Balzer an und leg die Bilder bei.
> Vielleicht bekommst da Ersatz.!
> ...


Das hab ich spaßeshalber am selben Tag noch getan - bis jetzt kam keine Reaktion. Wenigstens ein „zur Kenntnis genommen, sorry “ wäre in meinen Augen angemessen gewesen.


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer auf was und womit man mit 20er Haken angeln muss.


Zuckies und Hanf .


----------



## Mescalero (14. Mai 2022)

Vorsichtige Fische beißen halt eher auf einen kleinen Haken, auch wenn sie ein viel größeres Eisen packen würden. 
Viele Matchangler verwenden so kleine Haken weil sie damit mehr fangen. 
Man muss natürlich tierisch aufmerksam sein, eine Sekunde zu spät reagiert und der Haken ist im Schlund.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2022)

Massenzupfen mit kleinsten Haken, sozusagen im festen 3 Sekunden Takt, das passt schon manchmal.
Zum Herstellen einer Ukel-Pfanne ist das sogar sehr wichtig, für die Grundel-Pfanne bräuchte man nicht ganz so fein.
Das geht aber auch öfter mit den guten 14ern, Brot etc., Haken ist nicht gleich Haken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Massenzupfen mit kleinsten Haken, sozusagen im festen 3 Sekunden Takt, das passt schon manchmal.
> Zum Herstellen einer Ukel-Pfanne ist das sogar sehr wichtig, für die Grundel-Pfanne bräuchte man nicht ganz so fein.
> Das geht aber auch öfter mit den guten 14ern, Brot etc., Haken ist nicht gleich Haken.


Ich fange Grundeln auf 6er Haken


----------



## thanatos (14. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Fliegenhaken gibt es in der Größe und auch noch kleiner mit Öhr.


als Fliegenbinder hätte mir das einfallen sollen - ist nun schon ein paar Jährchen her , ja ja
die Altersdemenz - Asche auf mein greiset Haupt


----------

